

Why filipino startups fail in the Philippines - yelnatz
http://kareerkoblog.azurewebsites.net/why-startups-fail-in-the-philippines/

======
yelnatz
Quick Summary:

* Government is not startup friendly.

* Current educational standards are producing graduates with inadequate skills for what the current market is demanding for.

* Students are not at the same level as students in North America, Europe, and other places. Graduates finish a lot younger and have relatively no experience in life, what more in work or business. They are eager to learn and from my own personal experience with my own employees, they have the smarts.

